# Wine



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Neighbor lady, who is a snowbird, is coming over one of these days for wine.

She likes sweeter wine. I seldom drink wine and only know dry wines. Our little liquor store is no help. 

What are some wines that aren’t dry? Red or white.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

MD 20/20 in any flavor. Plum Supreme is good. :devil3:

Don't take that seriously. It is a fortified wine therefore sweet but I don't think you would want to serve it to a guest.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Japanese plum wine is good. I like dry wines so don’t really know any sweet
wines to recommend other than the plum wine.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never heard of plum wine before but I’ll look for a bottle.

Whats MD 20/20?

Thks


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Whats MD 20/20?
> 
> Thks





Nothing you want to serve a friend. 


Unless you have a high booze tax all of these should be less than $7 for 750ML.

Crane Lake Sweet red is a nice sweet red wine.
Most White Zinfadels are not dry and semi sweet.
Manischewitz Blackberry is a sweet red (almost to sweet for me).
Cardiff Moscato is a nice sweet white.


If you want to buy a box wine the Franzia Moscato (white) is a great value and not quite as sweet as the Cardiff but sweet enough. Price works out to about 2.50 for 750ML in a 3L box.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Whats MD 20/20?
> 
> Thks


Mogen David, also known as MadDog 20/20.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL.

They can vary from sweet to dry, but typically on the sweet side: Riesling. Also, Liebfraumilch.

Most fruit wines are also on the sweet side (yes, I know that grapes are fruit too LOL).

A couple semisweet reds are B Lovely Red, and Il Duca Cardinale or San Antonio Cardinale (AFAICT they're equivalent).


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Mogen David, also known as MadDog 20/20.





You seem to know a little to much about MD. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Rosè. (Or Rosa) ?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> You seem to know a little to much about MD. :vs_laugh:


Beats the heck out of cold drinks and sweeter and tastes better. :biggrin2:

Ah, we all out grow things. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> LOL.
> They can vary from sweet to dry, but typically on the sweet side: Riesling. Also, Liebfraumilch.



Aren't they more fruity than sweet?


I adore these, especially Liebfraumilch.



Sangria is sweet, Startingover. You can pretty it up with fruit slices.


https://cookieandkate.com/best-red-sangria-recipe/


I've never had a woman suggest wine for a get together at my house. Men, yes, but, they would bring it. Be prepared if she likes to drink a lot. Maybe fix some hors-d'oeuvres.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, LOL, oh yes I’ll have something I’m thinking of a smaller version of TK’s antipasto platter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, what do your girlfriends drink when they get together? Maybe my friends are just lushes? (Kidding). Actually I read wine consumption was down. I’ve never drank it at home alone. I wouldn’t spend the money plus I wouldn’t want the extra calories.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Nik, what do your girlfriends drink when they get together? Maybe my friends are just lushes? (Kidding). Actually I read wine consumption was down. I’ve never drank it at home alone. I wouldn’t spend the money plus I wouldn’t want the extra calories.



I guess eating out is more popular with my friends, which is funny because some are Home Economists. Often sushi & Asahi or Kirin beer, but, less seem to drink nowadays. Tsingtao beer with Chinese food. White wine with pasta, red with steak. It just doesn't taste as good as it used to anymore. They might drink Chardonnay but I don't like it. My sense of taste has changed. But, I wouldn't mind that homemade Sangria right now & it's 6am :smile:. It's hot here.



Have you tried Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarrella, with a slice of fresh tomato, & basil if you have it? It's an hors d'oeuvre.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No, I’ve never had it like that but love both those things. 

Because of calories never ate Prosciutto until on a cruise 7 yrs ago one of the free cafes had Prosciutto sandwich, just on a bun. I loved it so much I was embarrassed how many times I went in there.

At Trader Joes I get a frozen flat bread pizza with Prosciutto.

If I’m making salad for someone else I like fresh Mozzarella balls.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Any Prosecco would be a good sparkling wine. It tends to be more sweet. 

Chateau St. Michelle makes a delightful sweet Riesling. Serve it very cold. Their regular one is good and I really like the dry Riesling. 

Hogue also makes another nice one.

Gewurztraminer is a spicier but also quite drinkable white wine. Plus, it goes great with Turkey as an alternative for red wine at Thanksgiving.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah, Gewurztraminer is the other sweetish German wine I was trying to remember!


----------



## oldelectricguy (Jul 13, 2016)

Gewurtztraminer (and Riesling) aren't necessarily sweet wines. Unfortunately, the sweeter versions are usually cheaper than the drier versions and are imported (or produced here) more often. However, the drier versions of both are real gems that are not often appreciated in the US.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a box of Kirkland Pinot Grigio in my fridge right now. It is a nice light wine, not too sweet, not too dry. Perfect for a hot day and for all day drinking. Plus, at about $15 for 3 liters, not a bad price. 

Is it great wine? Nope

Would I serve it to guests? Yep


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I use to like Gewurtztraminer. Forgot about it. I think I’ll have better luck with a white wine for my friend. Our other neighbor, who died, always had a white wine this friend liked. (or at least drank).

Processo is excellent. I’ve seen it $10-11. I prefer not going over $15.

I almost got embarrassed once in a big, nice liquor store in Vero beach. There was an older male clerk that seem to know wines. I told him I was considering Asti Spumante because I was going out to dinner with someone I just met and in case I wanted to ask him in for a glass of wine after dinner.

This gentleman said, “well if it’s your first date I wouldn’t choose a sparkling wine cause it might seem like you’re overly excited to have a date.” I thought that was funny


----------

